# Anyone have some circle track racing tips?



## kevilay (Oct 5, 2013)

Hey guys I have an mk4 99 golf GTI VR6 im using in a bone stock circle track racing series. Im trying to get my car to handle better and figured maybe I could hit the forums for some tips. Here is what I have done to my car. I have removed my front sway bar, Put a large rear bar in at the top of the towers. I ran 205-60 FR, 205-55 LF, 195-55 LR/RR. Tire pressures were 34RF, 30LF, 28LR/RR at the start of the race. My RF tire at the end was around 180deg, and the other tires were much colder 110-140deg. (sorry i forgot to write them down). I put a new FR spring/strut because my one on my car was no good. Their may be other ones on my car that are also no good. My car going into the turn was tight, and was pushing really hard when I accel out of the turn. I have to run stock parts, but maybe I can get different springs from other vws that will be a direct fit? What do you guys make of my setup and do you have some suggestions? If there is anything else you want to know please don't hesitate to ask.

Kevin


----------



## racevw112 (Sep 16, 2005)

Are you running dirt or asphalt?


----------



## kevilay (Oct 5, 2013)

racevw112 said:


> Are you running dirt or asphalt?


Running on asphalt


----------



## racevw112 (Sep 16, 2005)

We ran dirt, so I don't have much help for you.

I will suggest getting a "trap door" oil pan, where the oil pan keeps the oil around the oil pump when cornerring, if they have them for a VR6.


----------



## scirocconaut (Oct 7, 2011)

I suppose he could make a scraper out of thin gauge sheet metal 
If he can't take the motor apart to do that and figure out clearances
He could try and find a windage tray for the same scavenging effect 
Techtonics tuning has a few oil pans like this and they are made in house 

I like the windage trays because they are reusable with an oil pan gasket built in 

Give them a call and they could probably make you one by welding in baffles 

When you say circle track do you mean an oval 
Race track? You could shim your rear wheels to bite slightly into the turns 
(Trick of former pony stock scirocco champion at talladega )

As for spring rates, you wanting more lbs or less ? 
Less and you should start looking at gti mk2 springs at the junkyard (or trade ) 
More lbs and you should use ones from a heavier sedan from the same era as your car

Look at the way they sit on the perches and bearings and mix and match the parts to mount 
Correctly. (I did something similar with mk3 springs on a early mk1 but the same idea works 
With cars of the same make but different models


----------



## AdW14 (Jan 24, 2014)

My hubby and i raced vw's (79 scirocco an rabbit) on a high banked quarter mile oval. It was paved. We ran much lower pressures. When you take the temp measure inside, outside and middle...if it is hotter in middle you have too much pressure. That right front will always be hottest. We shimmed to make the maximum camber allowed. You should also use tire stagger....get it going left. Put bigger tires on the right. Measure the circumference. If you can do motor work shave the head and run a mix of racing fuel and gas. also, look around the junkyards for a transaxle that will allow most power coming out of corners. We kept in third gear most of the time. 

We had a lot of fun. Dont try to drive the same line as the rear wheel drives, either...it will slow you down. When they accelerate out of the corner they go up...your car should go down. And if you do it correctly you should be on 3 wheels. We kinda ran a diamond...but our track had enough banking to hold us on.

I cant imagine how a newer v6 vw would feel. Sounds like a blast to me.


----------



## kevilay (Oct 5, 2013)

AdW14 said:


> My hubby and i raced vw's (79 scirocco an rabbit) on a high banked quarter mile oval. It was paved. We ran much lower pressures. When you take the temp measure inside, outside and middle...if it is hotter in middle you have too much pressure. That right front will always be hottest. We shimmed to make the maximum camber allowed. You should also use tire stagger....get it going left. Put bigger tires on the right. Measure the circumference. If you can do motor work shave the head and run a mix of racing fuel and gas. also, look around the junkyards for a transaxle that will allow most power coming out of corners. We kept in third gear most of the time.
> 
> We had a lot of fun. Dont try to drive the same line as the rear wheel drives, either...it will slow you down. When they accelerate out of the corner they go up...your car should go down. And if you do it correctly you should be on 3 wheels. We kinda ran a diamond...but our track had enough banking to hold us on.
> 
> I cant imagine how a newer v6 vw would feel. Sounds like a blast to me.


Its a blast thanks for the advice I'll give it a try.


----------



## AdW14 (Jan 24, 2014)

I also highly recommend the book....Volkswagen sport tuning for street and competition. There are tons of speed secrets in there. I am including a link to a used one on barnes and noble...its only a few bucks. Also, go out on practice nights and try different things. Be sure you note what your setup is. There are pages in the book that help with that. The rear wheel drive guys giving feedback wont help much. You will have to see for yourself what works best for you. Another thing to consider is steering wheel size. I was most comfy with a larger wheel. When i would use smaller one I tended to screw up the entry a bit. With the big one i could pitch the scirocco right where I wanted it.

Postxa pic when you get a chance. I think vw's make cool racecars.

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/listi...LA-_-Book_25To44-_-Q000000633-_-2691675069072


----------



## AdW14 (Jan 24, 2014)

We purchased the track champion rabbit...then found it had lots of cheater parts we had to replace. Some of it was clever. Some examples were two springs on right rear, shaved flywheel (shaved way too much off), spindle that was bent with a 70 ton press to allow for huge amounts of camber, outside nerf bar filled with lead, etc. I can't remember what else.


----------



## kevilay (Oct 5, 2013)

AdW14 said:


> I also highly recommend the book....Volkswagen sport tuning for street and competition. There are tons of speed secrets in there. I am including a link to a used one on barnes and noble...its only a few bucks. Also, go out on practice nights and try different things. Be sure you note what your setup is. There are pages in the book that help with that. The rear wheel drive guys giving feedback wont help much. You will have to see for yourself what works best for you. Another thing to consider is steering wheel size. I was most comfy with a larger wheel. When i would use smaller one I tended to screw up the entry a bit. With the big one i could pitch the scirocco right where I wanted it.
> 
> Postxa pic when you get a chance. I think vw's make cool racecars.
> 
> http://www.barnesandnoble.com/listi...LA-_-Book_25To44-_-Q000000633-_-2691675069072


I just purchased that book


----------

